# Parliamo di cose serie



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2019)




----------



## perplesso (1 Marzo 2019)

sempre se non ci sono vegani a giro per il forum


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre se non ci sono vegani a giro per il forum


Per i vegani


----------



## patroclo (1 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


....si avvicina un altro fine settimana, ma alterni i weekend sesso/cibo? o vidto i risultrati dell'ultimo ( di cui non ci hai aggiornato) hai virato obiettivi?


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> ....si avvicina un altro fine settimana, ma alterni i weekend sesso/cibo? o vidto i risultrati dell'ultimo ( di cui non ci hai aggiornato) hai virato obiettivi?


No era ora di pranzo e avevo fame.Comunque il cibo e eros vanno d'accordissimo


----------



## Ginevra65 (1 Marzo 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> sempre se non ci sono vegani a giro per il forum








basta parlare e sistemiamo anche loro


----------



## Marjanna (1 Marzo 2019)

A me fa più voglia il secondo, anche se non sono vegana.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2019)

Marjanna ha detto:


> A me fa più voglia il secondo, anche se non sono vegana.


Oggi avrei voluto mangiare carciofi. Ma erano finiti :unhappy:


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Oggi avrei voluto mangiare carciofi. Ma erano finiti :unhappy:


Carciofi alla romana?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Carciofi alla romana?


No, crudi in insalata.


----------



## ologramma (1 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, crudi in insalata.


l'hai visti in tv? 
Meglio cotti e se non hai problemi dopo insaporiti ci rompi due uova .
Mi fai ricordare che ho una coratella di abbacchio che è buonissima con i carciofi


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No, crudi in insalata.


Crudi ?


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2019)

ologramma ha detto:


> l'hai visti in tv?
> Meglio cotti e se non hai problemi dopo insaporiti ci rompi due uova .
> Mi fai ricordare che ho una coratella di abbacchio che è buonissima con i carciofi


[emoji106]


----------



## Foglia (1 Marzo 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Crudi ?


Appena mangiati in pinzimonio.

Comunque sono da provare anche in un mix di insalata, carciofi e se volete "osare" mandarini. Provare per credere.


----------



## oriente70 (1 Marzo 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Appena mangiati in pinzimonio.
> 
> Comunque sono da provare anche in un mix di insalata, carciofi e se volete "osare" mandarini. Provare per credere.


Proverò grazie


----------



## Brunetta (2 Marzo 2019)

Veramente non riesco mai a cucinare i carciofi perché quando li preparo li mangio crudi. 
Però io parlo dei liguri con le spine.


----------



## Foglia (2 Marzo 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Veramente non riesco mai a cucinare i carciofi perché quando li preparo li mangio crudi.
> Però io parlo dei liguri con le spine.


Pure io parlavo di quelli.


----------



## Vera (2 Marzo 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


>


:up:


----------

